# Existing software available for personalized t-shirt website?



## concrete5 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello all!!

My wife & I want to start a vinyl heat press t-shirt website, but we are new to the industry and are looking for additional information.

Our idea is not new, but we will put a different spin on our product. We would like a website that has some stock image files that can be paired with custom text.

We would like our website to be professional looking, have the personalization area of the website to be easy to follow and load quickly with current previews of what the finished shirt will look like. 

I have reviewed openshirt, a few other DIY website options (but none really have the custom/personalization option), but haven't found much. 

Here is a website we like in regards to their personalization options:

https://www.simplycolors.com/tshirt-short-sleeve - This is the closest we have come to what we would like as a user experience for a personalized t-shirt. It has a blank t-shirt displayed, shirt color options & it updates preview quickly as you change shirt color, select one of many images for shirt, then text options. At the end of one page, you quickly have a preview of what your shirt will look like. 

Do you know of a design software or option for this sort of thing? Would this be a custom website that we would have to pay a developer for? If so, do you have suggestions for a website design company?


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Amazed you never even got 1 reply.

What did you end up using?


----------



## Diesel Tuner (Jan 7, 2013)

I am also surprised that no one has replied. I have been searching for a solution also.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

I have found a site using what looks like useable software. I have been told its a wix website and the tshirt/customised item sofware is also wix but others have looked and said its not.
https://www.xtremeprint.online/

I just wish i knew what it was...


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

here you go, it is called tshirtecommerce plugin
can be used with woo, prestashop (which is what i believe they are using), opencart, etc.
this is imo, is not a very good plugin 

check on codecanyon for a woocommerce plugin called fancy product designer
much more polished and efficient than the one you posted, 
4.61 rating out of 5 with 613 reviews and over 12000 sales


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

into the T said:


> here you go, it is called tshirtecommerce plugin
> can be used with woo, prestashop (which is what i believe they are using), opencart, etc.
> this is imo, is not a very good plugin
> 
> ...



I have been out of messing with sites for a while as I have been looking after my grandson. Now he is at school I will get a bit more time.


I spent years along with a few others trying to make something of what Tom Knight started in Open T Shirt.
Sadly it was sold to Hamid and the Forum we ran was taken down.

@preetz Chris Hill was working on his own HTML designer but sadly I have not heard from Chris for a while. I hope nothing has happening to him as he lives in the states.


I was stitched up by Signzworld after setting up their business for them as they owed me around 40k in commission but refused to give it me and kicked me out.


SO I fell out of love for vinyl cutters mainly because I could not tell lies and the Liyu TC was still the best Chinese cutter I knew at that time. Now it could be anything. I am using a Liyu HC which is a servo cutter as opposed to cheap stepper motors.


I used to help hundreds of people on here so I am hoping a few might help me out a bit. I used to rely on Chris Hill for the tech advice away from the cutters.
All I am really looking for is a couple of sites (just one to start with) where I can sell customised items.
Mainly Vinyl (HTV) .
Due to your kind advice I read up on the two Decorating apps and it seems the second one is indeed better as you say. BUT I cant get my head round needing word press and Woocommerce. Plus the app.


I tried out the demos but it does not let me see finished artwork etc and this was the killer when I was using the FLASH based openTshirts. I need cut ready files to be able to make this work.


Is there any one on here who uses either or both
of the item customiser apps listed above.


Thanks in advance.


Regards Andy T




Anyway I have several hundred


----------



## Diesel Tuner (Jan 7, 2013)

I have been searching for a web site tool for this also for some time. WIX has a t-shirt plugin available for a decent price.


https://www.wix.com/app-market/search?query=t shirt 



Has anyone tried this service.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

ukracer,
email support to see what output you can acquire (it supports svg, so i can't see why it would not export to it)

Diesel Tuner,
all that wix thing does is apply your image to a product to sell at zazzle (cheaper to use gimp for free)
it is not a customization option on your own site


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

into the T said:


> ukracer,
> email support to see what output you can acquire (it supports svg, so i can't see why it would not export to it)
> 
> Diesel Tuner,
> ...



cheers bud.


Dont suppose you know the difference between woocommerce and word press as it seems like fancy product designer runs on both.


The way I understand it woo commerce can be installed IN word press or on its own.....or am I talking through my back side.


Also if I use Woocommerce with fancy product designer would I get charge a % commission wise?


regards Andy T


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

as woocommerce is a wordpress plugin, i don't think you can have woo without word
fancy product designer is made to set prices, ie ecomm with woo, so it won't run wordpress alone

woocommerce is a free plugin, so no commission charges there
but if you use stripe/paypal/others as a transaction processor then you get charged their going rate


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

into the T said:


> as woocommerce is a wordpress plugin, i don't think you can have woo without word
> fancy product designer is made to set prices, ie ecomm with woo, so it won't run wordpress alone
> 
> woocommerce is a free plugin, so no commission charges there
> but if you use stripe/paypal/others as a transaction processor then you get charged their going rate



OK that fits with what I thought..its just some hosting say wordpress and woocommerce as if its either or...lol


I have decided to go with Guru to see how that goes as I am in the UK. Blindingly quick support replies and even at 3am in the morning they were uploading my sites. 


thanks again


Andy T


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

ukracer said:


> OK that fits with what I thought..its just some hosting say wordpress and woocommerce as if its either or...lol
> 
> 
> I have decided to go with Guru to see how that goes as I am in the UK. Blindingly quick support replies and even at 3am in the morning they were uploading my sites.
> ...


support is a very big plus

if you go with woo shoot me a message and i can give you some hints on plugins

happy trails,
and i wish you the best on your new branch in the t-shirt world


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

into the T said:


> support is a very big plus
> 
> if you go with woo shoot me a message and i can give you some hints on plugins
> 
> ...



I am definitely going with woo its just a big learning curve as I was open cart before and I never used a site in anger but with good advice I think I might just get there.


----------

